# Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook هدية اليوم



## الشبل (21 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا كتاب هدية لجميع اخوانى واخواتى
وعنوانه Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
واعتقد انه مفيد لمهندسى التصنيع 
مرفق الفهرس وفصلين وان اعجبكم ساحمل الباقى 

لا تنسونا فى الدعاء


----------



## الموج الاحمر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك 
اكمل على بركة الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الشبل .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد للغاية .

جزاك الله الف خير .

وننظر الباقي بعونه تعالى .

تقبل تحياتنا وكل عام وانتم بخير .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## سباعي1 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اكمله بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*اليكم باقى كتاب Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook واسف للتأخر*

اسف للتأخير يا شباب ولكن لم استطع الدخول نظرا لبعض الظروف
مرفق الفصل 3,4,5


----------



## mouhmeca1 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks.................


----------



## الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2007)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook


----------



## الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2007)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
باقى من 9 الى26


----------



## الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2007)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
باقى من 12 الى 26
عذرا لن استطيع تحميل الباقى الان وسوف اقوم بتحميل الباقى حالما يتيسر ذلك


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير ياباشمهندس


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا
الجزء الثاني مفقود


----------



## قلب الأحبة (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*يا عيني على أحلى هدية*

:31::31::31:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع 
وأحسنت عملا 
رزقك الله من واسع علمه 
وأكثر الله من أمثالك 
وجعلك زخرا 
وأسكنك فسيح جناته 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:77::77::77:

​


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## الشبل (2 يناير 2008)

يا اخوانى اعتذر لكم جميعا عن التأخر ولكن انا اواجه مشكلة فى تحميل باقى الملفات 
حيث اننى يظهر رسالة خطأ فى التحميل 
ارجو من احدكم المساعدة لتحميل باقى الملفات
:55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## hisham_as2008 (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## albahri (4 يناير 2008)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

*Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbookعود حميد*

:84: :84: مرة اخرى اعزاءى المهندسين يتجدد اللقاء لاذاعة ما تبقى من احداث المسسس.......
مرحبا بكم وارجو الا اكون قد خذلتكم
اليكم باقى الملفات 
مرفق 2, 12,13
والباقى تباعا حسبما يسر الجليل


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

*Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook*

مرفق 14+15+16


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
باقى من 20 الى 24


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
باقى 23 الى 26


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
:19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: :19: 
:19: :19: 
:19 تنفسوا الصعداء بقى الفصل الاخير : :19 19: :19::19: :19: :19: :19: :19:


----------



## الشبل (5 يناير 2008)

Dimensioning_and_Tolerancing_Handbook
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
والى اللقاء مع كتاب اخر ان شاء الرحمن:84:


----------



## اسحيم (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع 
وأحسنت عملا 
رزقك الله من واسع علمه 
وأكثر الله من أمثالك 
وجعلك زخرا 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (6 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيرا ............بارك الله فيك


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هالمجهود ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## نبيه الدياب (11 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بجهدك الكريم


----------



## midowahba (18 يناير 2008)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## خيامو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## مؤمن م.عبدالحميد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a.masry (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## A H SAYED (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكورا*

الدال على الخير كفاعله

جزاك الله خيرا على العلم :77:


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس دهب (24 نوفمبر 2010)

fjv; hggi g;


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجيزك خير يابشمهندس 

ويوسع عليك ويرزقك ويرحم والديك


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم والله ان الكلمات لتعجز عن الشكر فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بجهدك الكريم


----------



## tag elden (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة عنا كل الخير وان يديم عليك الصحة والعافية


----------



## Eng.Najib (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ديدين (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العطاء المتميز


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## mus737 (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الفائدة الكبيرة واعانك الله على ماتبقى


----------



## شوك لين (30 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك دايما ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

